# Furry Dating Sites???



## Zogar (May 27, 2010)

Ok Ive seen pictures of furry conventions, Ive talked to fursuiters, made a fursona and all that BUT recently i heard there are sites so furry dating sites (where local furry fans can meet up). Are there really site like these?


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

Pounced.org

It's not pretty.


----------



## MrBlack (May 27, 2010)

Pounced.org 


:V

EDIT:
Damnit I was too slow


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pounced.org
> 
> It's not pretty.



Let's all rape in the lobby...


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Don't date furries.


----------



## Zogar (May 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT I JUST POSTED THIS THREAD AND GOT FOUR REPLIES RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Is Pounced really a dating site? We all know it's for hook-ups.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Let's all rape in the lobby...


 Someone called?


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Someone called?



Murr?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Murr?


 Sorry, I don't service foxes :V they're too horny for my liking


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

Zogar said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST POSTED THIS THREAD AND GOT FOUR REPLIES RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!



Must be your lucky day.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Sorry, I don't service foxes :V they're too horny for my liking



But... But... I don't understand 


I NEED YIFF NAO!


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> I NEED YIFF NAO!


 Being a stereotypical fox, I can help you with that  .


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Being a stereotypical fox, I can help you with that  .



You're my hero.


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> You're my hero.


 I'm just doing what foxes are supposed to do


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

*Grabs ProjectD and Ranzun and drags both of them into the corner*

It's not considered rape if one of the two agrees to it!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

oh hey RP in the Den, who would have guessed?

And seriously all you've got is pounced, and so few furries actually use pounced you might actually get better results posting a furry ad on Craigslist.  And even then, only for sex.  There's no fur-harmony.com or anything


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 27, 2010)

Yeah. Pounced.org.

Been there, done that, wasn't terribly good or interesting. Most the people that contacted me were either very angry about how straightforward I was, or were just fucking weird.


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah. Pounced.org.
> 
> Been there, done that, wasn't terribly good or interesting. Most the people that contacted me were either very angry about how straightforward I was, or were just fucking weird.


 Sounds like my kind of dating site.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is Pounced really a dating site? We all know it's for hook-ups.


 
Pounced is more like "I'ma fox fuck me k thx" type of site.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

What is it with furries always wanting to "get together" with other furries?


----------



## Delta (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Don't date furries.


Listen to him.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, Pounced is the first thing that comes to mind. You could always create your own furry social networking site for local furs in your area, too. That's not impossible. 



Van Ishikawa said:


> oh hey RP in the Den, who would have guessed?
> 
> And seriously all you've got is pounced, and so few furries actually use pounced you might actually get better results posting a furry ad on Craigslist.  And even then, only for sex.  There's no fur-harmony.com or anything



Noooooot exactly true. There are tons and tons of active furs on Pounced.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What is it with furries always wanting to "get together" with other furries?



Because furries are lonely and have aspergers :V


----------



## Azerane (May 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Because furries are lonely and have aspergers :V



lol, for a minute there, I thought you said asparagus! xD *runs around waving asparagus* I have asparagus, yiff me!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

Azerane said:


> lol, for a minute there, I thought you said asparagus! xD *runs around waving asparagus* I have asparagus, yiff me!


what is this i don't even


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> what is this i don't even



ADD?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 27, 2010)

Pounced is pretty okai. There are some cool people on Pounced. Just make sure to put "looking for friends" in your profile, not "looking for ass", so you'll avoid most of the wierdos. Not everyone on pounced is looking for a mate. I've met some cool friends on pounced. lol


----------



## TreacleFox (May 27, 2010)

Any females on there?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Any females on there?


I seriously doubt it. Maybe some fugly ones.


----------



## Zogar (May 27, 2010)

Im not looking for dating right now im just wondering if there was really a furry dating site.


----------



## Danale (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What is it with furries always wanting to "get together" with other furries?



What is it with people who like X always wanting to "get together" with other people who like X?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 27, 2010)

Pounced????? It's only good if your gay.


----------



## Irreverent (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I seriously doubt it. Maybe some fugly ones.



Yep.  Hawt girls don't need dating sites.....just saying.

And on the off chance that there is a uber-hawt girl on Pounced, its likely she'll be a mere 1,500km away.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yep.  Hawt girls don't need dating sites.....just saying.
> 
> And on the off chance that there is a uber-hawt girl on Pounced, its likely she'll be a mere 1,500km away.



Stop telling the truth to everyone! All the people who say they are hot girls on the internet are telling the truth.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yep.  Hawt girls don't need dating sites.....just saying.
> 
> And on the off chance that there is a uber-hawt girl on Pounced, its likely she'll be a mere 1,500km away.


You can find decent to good looking chicks on dating sites.  Half of them have severe psychological issues but they're there.

Also I think the trend is that more and more people are using dating sites, even hot girls.


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Any females on there?



Few that even I would touch. :V


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 27, 2010)

You realize this forum is PG-13, right? You'll get your ass banned for posting links to things like that.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yes. (NSFW)


This is irrelevant and painfully unfunny.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yes. (NSFW)


my god she's fugly ughhhh


Senora Kitty said:


> You realize this forum is PG-13, right? You'll get your ass banned for posting links to things like that.


Last time I checked it was okay as long as you post NSFW warnings. I could be wrong since I'm not part of the staff but I've never heard of anyone getting infracted or banned for that sort of thing before.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 27, 2010)

They locked a thread that asked what preference of male genitalia a person liked. It's obvious by the name of that thread that it was NSFW yet it still got locked.

I'd err on the side of caution.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Any females on there?


Few and far in between.

What is this, this doesn't belong here..


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> They locked a thread that asked what preference of male genitalia a person liked. It's obvious by the name of that thread that it was NSFW yet it still got locked.
> 
> I'd err on the side of caution.


That's because it was a bad thread with an overdone topic


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> That's because it was a bad thread with an overdone topic


Not the reason the admin gave for locking it. Try again.


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Few and far in between.
> 
> What is this, this doesn't belong here..


...

Brb making account and moving to Arizona.


----------



## Kayla (May 27, 2010)

Pounced.org, a lot of disturbing people on that website, or just people that are just looking for a one night stand.


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Brb making account and moving to Arizona.



Don't stick your dick in crazy, dude.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't stick your dick in crazy, dude.


If he is the one willing to move there for a girl he MIGHT meet wouldn't that make him the crazy one?


----------



## Kayla (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't stick your dick in crazy, dude.



lol


----------



## Misterraptor (May 27, 2010)

Zogar said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST POSTED THIS THREAD AND GOT FOUR REPLIES RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!



Calm with the caps. Yes, people lurk this site day in and out. >_>


----------



## Misterraptor (May 27, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Few and far in between.
> 
> What is this, this doesn't belong here..



Smexy


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> *Grabs ProjectD and Ranzun and drags both of them into the corner*
> 
> It's not considered rape if one of the two agrees to it!


 I agree.


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

There's pouned.

About 40% of people using Pounced are pedos.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's pouned.
> 
> About 40% of people using Pounced are pedos.


I know deranged sexual deviants, but pedos?


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

I check pounced every once in awhile for shits and giggles; it's all gay guys looking for a "quick yiff", as the site puts it, or morbidly obese bisexual girls looking for a partner.


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I know deranged sexual deviants, but pedos?



in b4 Alan_panda :V


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 Alan_panda :V


Oh god you just reminded me of him.

BRB mind bleach.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 Alan_panda :V


First time I'm too lazy to find out what that means :V  Also just one dude, unless he's large enough to be 40% of pounced.

And every time I read your title it either comes out as "lesbian" or "libertarian"


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> First time I'm too lazy to find out what that means :V  Also just one dude, unless he's large enough to be 40% of pounced.



I've seen some raunchy ads for either "Craddle robbers" or a "Young and open" furry. :V



> And every time I read your title it either comes out as "lesbian" or "libertarian"



You need to get your eyes checked. There is no "s" or "t" in library.


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen some raunchy ads for either "Craddle robbers" or a "Young and open" furry. :V



COUGARS.


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> COUGARS.



Eww...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Someone called?


oh murr.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone said Pounced yet? They have? Ok then, nevermind


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

I'ma check out pounced for the hell of it. I'll tell what it's like for me later. (Not that anyone may be interested )


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

My experience with pounced:







Also a guy in Michigan offering anal cam play.

No thanks


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Also a guy in Michigan offering anal cam play.


How does that w-- never mind, I don't think I wanna know


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

Ummm, isn't furry dating sites a little bit too much???


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Yes, yes it is.

Why do I try these things...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> Why do I try these things...


Eh, random curiosity for me.  It's also why I check out craigslist personals every few months or so before realizing how horrifying a thing I planned to do there.


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Eh, random curiosity for me.


 
(For me) If it's curiosity, then curiosity could have killed the cat 0_0.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> (For me) If it's curiosity, then curiosity could have killed the cat 0_0.


Or raped the cat. :[


----------



## Irreverent (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't stick your dick in crazy, dude.



Well, not anyone crazier than yourself.


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Or raped the cat. :[


 ... That could give me nightmares almost as bad as three guys one hammer... Enough off-topicness


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You need to get your eyes checked. There is no "s" or "t" in library.



I dunno, i've been reading it as libertarian too...  perhaps it's subliminal?

EDIT: and in response to the OP...  is "furry" really the most important quality about someone?  Do you have to hook up with a furry, or could it be someone who can accept furries?


I know i'd go for the latter...


----------



## Syradact (May 28, 2010)

There is also a section for furries on Anonidate.com.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Well, not anyone crazier than yourself.


 
Is there anyone crazier than she is? 
That's pretty much damn near impossible :|


----------



## Zogar (May 28, 2010)

Well that thread gave me a little more information then i wanted to know!


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2010)

Zogar said:


> Well that thread gave me a little more information then i wanted to know!



You asked in The Den. Of course you got more information than you wanted to know.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 28, 2010)

Azerane said:


> lol, for a minute there, I thought you said asparagus! xD *runs around waving asparagus* I have asparagus, yiff me!



Hello Ms.Dyslexia


----------



## Nall (May 28, 2010)

Kinda glanced around Pounced the other day and this was my impression:
1. Most the girls are fat, ugly or both and the one hot girl that I came across lived ridiculously far away.
2. All the fat and/or ugly guys are single or in an "open relationship".
3. All the hot guys (the very few that I came across) are taken and in a closed relationship.
4. Some people put *way* too much information in their profiles, including references to some pretty nasty fetishes (scat, piss, pain, etc.) I think I even seen one for beastiality, but I could have misinterpreted that.

Long story short, it's just as bad as Craigslist.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Azerane said:


> lol, for a minute there, I thought you said asparagus! xD *runs around waving asparagus* I have asparagus, yiff me!



See, Azerane _is_ a furry.


----------



## Foxstar (May 28, 2010)

It's a coin flip. Looking for friends it's not so bad. But be clear your just looking for friends. If you want to get frisky at a later point with said friend, then whatever.

Yes it's a crapfest but look at the fandom itself. You have a overwhelming amount of people with no social skills and the mindset that putting out WAYYY too much information is the way to go, what else can you expect?


----------



## Tabasco (May 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Well, not anyone crazier than yourself.



My vagina has fangs. That's the real problem here.



south syde dobe said:


> Is there anyone crazier than she is?
> That's pretty much damn near impossible :|



Ily2 Dobe.


----------



## Heliamphora (May 28, 2010)

i like pounced.  i only use it for random im buddies for the most part, but i have met a fair amount of cool people offline that i do not have sex with.  i suppose thats the difference, i have zero interest in hookups and tend to stick to people looking for friends.  ive had some real gems message me and some of my random ims go terribly awry, but that comes with the territory.

also either i have terribly low standards, dont click on ugly peoples profiles, or a selective memory but there are quite a few cute chicks on pounced.  that said, you probably wont have a chance with them and trying with them will only irritate them.  welcome to reality, where you have to deal with people interested in how you really look and not your 9ft tall cocktaur.


----------



## Tabasco (May 29, 2010)

Heliamphora said:


> i like pounced.  i only use it for random im buddies for the most part, but i have met a fair amount of cool people offline that i do not have sex with.  i suppose thats the difference, i have zero interest in hookups and tend to stick to people looking for friends.  ive had some real gems message me and some of my random ims go terribly awry, but that comes with the territory.
> 
> also either i have terribly low standards, dont click on ugly peoples profiles, or a selective memory but there are quite a few cute chicks on pounced.  that said, you probably wont have a chance with them and trying with them will only irritate them.  welcome to reality, where you have to deal with people interested in how you really look and not your 9ft tall cocktaur.



Why do you care how *friends *look? Shouldn't you be caring how they *act*?


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Four pages of Pounced talk and no reference to crusty bear holes? FAF, I am disappoint.


----------



## Heliamphora (May 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why do you care how *friends *look? Shouldn't you be caring how they *act*?



this part:



> also either i have terribly low standards, dont click on ugly peoples profiles,



was a joke, i have a very dry sense of humor.

this part:



> but there are quite a few cute chicks on pounced. that said, you probably wont have a chance with them and trying with them will only irritate them. welcome to reality, where you have to deal with people interested in how you really look and not your 9ft tall cocktaur.



was addressing the really obnoxious "LOL EVERY GIRL ONLINE IS UGLY" trend.  sorry, but it strikes me as misogynistic and i cant let that bullshit go unchecked without providing counter examples.


----------



## Kayla (May 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My vagina has fangs. That's the real problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ily2 Dobe.




LOL!


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 20, 2011)

I was just at Pounced.org but, I don't think it's for me?


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow I remember this from a year ago.

...But a year ago I couldn't lock things.


----------

